# O2 entschädigt Handypayment-Opfer



## tuxedo (11 Oktober 2005)

Gerade im Heise-Ticker erschienen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64804

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

> Mehr zu diesem Thema bringt Plusminus in der Sendung am heutigen Dienstag um 21.55 Uhr. (pmz/c't)



Leser


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> O2 entschädigt Handypayment-Opfer


 Der Test im Echtbetrieb ging damit wohl ziemlich schief, für Midray und Wapme. Doch für die kommende Testphase am zahlenden Objekt (wahrscheinl. ab Ende dieses Monats) wird der Prüfstand hier schon warten.  


> Wie die Netzbetreiber gegenüber Plusminus erklärten, wolle man an dem Geschäftsmodell aber festhalten, und auch künftig die technische Möglichkeit für Handyabonnements im Internet anbieten.


----------



## sascha (11 Oktober 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12129


----------

